
VP of Google Apps Leaving to Start Own Firm - GreekOphion
http://www.myfoxtampabay.com/dpps/news/scitech/vp-of-google-apps-leaving-to-start-own-firm-dpgonc-20120316-kh_18605194
======
jes5199
Is this really the most authoritative news source about this story?

~~~
davej
Straight from the man himself:
[https://plus.google.com/u/0/100940716892313727285/posts/jL2g...](https://plus.google.com/u/0/100940716892313727285/posts/jL2gCC864NY)

------
gyaresu
Septemvirate. If you're going to use uncommon words then at least spell them
correctly.

